# The Venezuelan Caribbean Coast



## DELCROID (Apr 9, 2006)

Here are some venezuelan coastal areas 


*Central-Northern Region:*










*Miranda State:*

Chirimena:






















































Playa Los Totumos:









All images are from the web: panoramio, flickr, barloventoweb, barloventomagico, venezuelan ssc forum, etc.


----------



## DELCROID (Apr 9, 2006)

*Miranda State:*

Chirere:









Carenero:



























All images are from the web: panoramio, flickr, barloventoweb, barloventomagico, venezuelan ssc forum, etc.


----------



## DELCROID (Apr 9, 2006)

*Miranda State:*

Farallon Centinela:



























All images are from the web: panoramio, flickr, barloventomagico, venezuelan ssc forum, etc.


----------



## DELCROID (Apr 9, 2006)

*Miranda State:* 

Canales de Rio Chico/Bahia de Carenero:































































All images are from the web: panoramio, flickr, venezuelan ssc forum, etc.


----------



## DELCROID (Apr 9, 2006)

*Miranda State: *

Canales de Rio Chico/Carenero:


















Puerto Frances:



























All images are from the web: panoramio, flickr, barloventoweb, barloventomagico, venezuelan ssc forum, etc.


----------



## DELCROID (Apr 9, 2006)

*Miranda State: *

Canales de Rio Chico/Carenero:






















































All images are from the web: panoramio, flickr, barloventoweb, barloventomagico, venezuelan ssc forum, etc.


----------



## DELCROID (Apr 9, 2006)

*Miranda State: *

Laguna de Tacarigua:































































All images are from the web: panoramio, flickr, venezuelan ssc forum, etc.


----------



## DELCROID (Apr 9, 2006)

*Miranda State:*

Laguna de Tacarigua:








































































All images are from the web: panoramio, flickr, venezuelan ssc forum, etc.


----------



## DELCROID (Apr 9, 2006)

*Miranda State:*




































































































All images are from the web: panoramio, flickr, barloventoweb, venezuelan ssc forum, kayakclubdevenezuela, etc.


----------



## DELCROID (Apr 9, 2006)

*Miranda State:*

Cabo Codera:





































Osma:


----------



## DELCROID (Apr 9, 2006)

*Miranda State:*




































































































All images are from the web: panoramio, flickr, barloventomagico, venezuelan ssc forum, etc.


----------



## DELCROID (Apr 9, 2006)

*Miranda State:*























































All images are from the web: panoramio, flickr, barloventomagico, venezuelan ssc forum, etc.


----------



## DELCROID (Apr 9, 2006)

*Eastern Region:*









*Sucre State:*

Golfo de Cariaco:








































































All images are from the web: panoramio, flickr, venezuelan ssc forum, etc.


----------



## DELCROID (Apr 9, 2006)

*Sucre State:* 

Golfo de Cariaco:




































All images are from the web: panoramio, flickr, venezuelan ssc forum, etc.


----------



## DELCROID (Apr 9, 2006)

*Insular Region:*










*Archipielago de Los Testigos/Los Testigos Islands:*














































All images are from the web: panoramio, flickr, venezuelan ssc forum, etc.


----------



## DELCROID (Apr 9, 2006)

*Archipielago de Los Testigos/Los Testigos Islands:*























































All images are from the web: panoramio, flickr, venezuelan ssc forum, etc.


----------



## DELCROID (Apr 9, 2006)

*Archipielago de Los Testigos/Los Testigos Islands:*





































All images are from the web: panoramio, flickr, venezuelan ssc forum, etc.


----------



## DELCROID (Apr 9, 2006)

*Archipielago de Los Testigos/Los Testigos Islands:*
































































All images are from the web: panoramio, flickr, venezuelan ssc forum, etc.


----------



## DELCROID (Apr 9, 2006)

*Central-Northern Region:*









*Aragua State:*



























Choroní:


----------



## DELCROID (Apr 9, 2006)

*Aragua State:*

Catica:









Cepe:


















Puerto Maya:









All images are from the web: panoramio, flickr, venezuelan ssc forum, etc.


----------



## DELCROID (Apr 9, 2006)

*Central-Northern Region:*










*Aragua State:* The towns of Choroní, Cepe & Chuao:

Choroní:













































All images are from the web: panoramio, flickr, venezuelan ssc forum, etc.


----------



## DELCROID (Apr 9, 2006)

Cepe:














































All images are from the web: panoramio, flickr, venezuelan ssc forum, etc.


----------



## DELCROID (Apr 9, 2006)

Cepe:





































All images are from the web: panoramio, flickr, venezuelan ssc forum, etc.


----------



## DELCROID (Apr 9, 2006)

Cepe:














































All images are from the web: panoramio, flickr, venezuelan ssc forum, etc.


----------



## DELCROID (Apr 9, 2006)

Cepe:





































All images are from the web: panoramio, flickr, venezuelan ssc forum, etc.


----------



## DELCROID (Apr 9, 2006)

Cepe:














































All images are from the web: panoramio, flickr, venezuelan ssc forum, etc.


----------



## DELCROID (Apr 9, 2006)

Chuao:










El Chorrerón - Chuao:









From Chuao to Choroni:



























Some of the best quality cocoa beans come from the small town of Chuao: 


















All images are from the web: panoramio, flickr, venezuelan ssc forum, etc.


----------



## DELCROID (Apr 9, 2006)

Choroní:














































All images are from the web: panoramio, flickr, venezuelan ssc forum, etc.


----------



## DELCROID (Apr 9, 2006)

Choroní:





































All images are from the web: panoramio, flickr, venezuelan ssc forum, etc.


----------



## DELCROID (Apr 9, 2006)

Choroní:





































All images are from the web: panoramio, flickr, venezuelan ssc forum, etc.


----------



## DELCROID (Apr 9, 2006)

Choroni:





































All images are from the web: panoramio, flickr, venezuelan ssc forum, etc.


----------



## DELCROID (Apr 9, 2006)

Cepe:










Choroni:













































A "these-kind-of-things-only-happens-in-Venezuela" picture :lol: :




































All images are from the web: panoramio, flickr, venezuelan ssc forum, etc.


----------



## DELCROID (Apr 9, 2006)

Choroni/Cepe/Chuao -varied:























































All images are from the web: panoramio, flickr, venezuelan ssc forum, etc.


----------



## DELCROID (Apr 9, 2006)

Choroni/Cepe/Chuao -varied:






































All images are from the web: panoramio, flickr, venezuelan ssc forum, etc.


----------



## DELCROID (Apr 9, 2006)

Choroni/Cepe/Chuao -varied:














































All images are from the web: panoramio, flickr, venezuelan ssc forum, etc.


----------



## DELCROID (Apr 9, 2006)

Choroni/Cepe/Chuao - varied:
































































All images are from the web: panoramio, flickr, venezuelan ssc forum, etc.


----------



## DELCROID (Apr 9, 2006)

*Aragua State:*

La Boca/El Playón (Ocumare de la Costa area):









Bahia de Cata (Ocumare de la Costa area):


----------



## DELCROID (Apr 9, 2006)

*Aragua State:*

Bahia de Maya (Ocumare de la Costa area):


----------



## DELCROID (Apr 9, 2006)

*Aragua State:*

Bahia de Maya:


----------



## DELCROID (Apr 9, 2006)

*Aragua State:*

Bahia de Maya:


----------

